
Show HN: RepoRemover – Easily archive and delete multiple GitHub repos - moollaza
http://reporemover.xyz
======
moollaza
This is a little tool I made to ease my Spring repo cleaning. It's not
possible to archive or delete multiple GitHub repos at once on GitHub.com, and
I noticed many people were passing around scripts as a way to achieve this. I
figured it would be even easier with a nice UI, and I was looking for an
excuse to play around with Vue.js

I hope other devs find this useful! Feel free to send feedback, or open issues
on GitHub.

Thanks.

